# jack is here



## stefb

well as you all know i woke up yesterday and thought my waters were trickling i went to the toilet and had a bloody show and was getting some pains i came downstairs to give my OH my daughters clothes and a small gush of waters cam out so i knew it was my waters i started having pains every 4 minutes at 9 o clock so i rang my mum and sister and i went and dropped my little 1s off a t my sisters and went to the hospital got there at 10.30 
11.00 i was checked over i was 3cm dilated given some pain killers and was monitored and then sent to the ward at 13.00 i hadnt eaten so i went to the restaurant (inside the hospital) and had some lunch soon as i left the resturant the pains got 100x worse and was every 2 minutes i got back to the ward at 3 when i sat down the pains eased off it was strange so i started to walk around again by 16.45 i was cryin with each pain and asked for some help no1 turned up my mum rang the help bell about 5 times b4 anyone came 17.30 they came and i was in agony they finally got me on the bed and checked me i was 5cm dilated i was cryin my eyes out then it got worse the pains was horrific i was begging for drugs and the pressure was getting worse i couldnt sit up and with each pain i was lifting up cos it felt like i was sat on his head at 18.15 i was transferred to birth center and put in a side room 
18.20 i was given gas and air and pethidine 
18.30 i wanted to push i was telling them he is coming but no1 would listen 
18.40 i started pushing 
dont know how the 1st stage is worked out but they put it as 
1st stage of labor 4hrs 48mins...2nd stage 4mins...3rd stage 8mins 

18.52 Jack Anthony Junior was born :D :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
jack weighs 7lb 14.7oz.... 51cm long and head is 36cm 
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k12/noney82/SDC10120.jpg
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k12/noney82/SDC10104.jpg


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations! 
he is lovely, and so alert!! xxx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

congratulations hun, he is soooo gorgeous :) xxx

p.s. isnt the second stage pushing him out??? 4 mins?! wow, u have pushing power!


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats hes lovely


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations, hun. x


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun he is gorgeous!!


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations his lovely :)


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! He is cute!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats hun, he's lovely x


----------



## SuzyQ

Wow, seemed to happen really quickly. Congrats he's gorgeous!


----------



## Pearl

aww well done stef and congratulations , he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## hotsexymum

Congratulations! he is lovley:happydance::hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun he is gorgeous 

great name to xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, he's gorgeous!!! x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

congrats


----------



## danni2609

congratulations sounds like ur labour wasnt too bad either well done!


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!!


----------



## Kelliex

congratulations he's beautiful :D 
x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Elli21

congratulations!! little cutie :)


----------



## welshcakes79

congrats, he is so cute x


----------



## CrystalBell

Congrats Stef, he's a gorgeous lil boy.


----------



## wilbrabeany

congrats hun.xx


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations hes lovely :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

Wow. . . he is amazingly beautiful. . . well done you :cloud9:


----------



## masi

Congrats!!:happydance: He's beautiful, you are very lucky!! Whats it feel like to be a mum of 4??


----------



## Blob

Congratulations :yipee:


----------



## Tinylo

Congratulations on your new arrival, he's gorgeous. :happydance:


----------



## gde78

He's gorgeous! Well done you!


----------



## sara8100

Congradulations, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

aww congrats!!


----------



## Gems

Congratulations he is such a cutie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~KACI~

What a sweetheart x


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations he is beautiful !!!


----------



## stefb

KatienSam said:


> congratulations hun, he is soooo gorgeous :) xxx
> 
> p.s. isnt the second stage pushing him out??? 4 mins?! wow, u have pushing power!

yup 4 mins pushing lol, been like that with all my babies


----------



## stefb

masi said:


> Congrats!!:happydance: He's beautiful, you are very lucky!! Whats it feel like to be a mum of 4??

tiring lol especially as its the summer hols not the best time to have bubs lol


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats! He is gorgeous

xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## alice&bump

aw congrats hun he's gorgeous!! you have him at stepping hill??


----------



## stefb

alice&bump said:


> aw congrats hun he's gorgeous!! you have him at stepping hill??

yeah 2nd 1 i had there now :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

congratulations hun he is lovely!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

congrats he is sooo cute


----------



## elles28

Congrats he is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Frankie

well done x


----------



## Vicky2806

Congratulations he is gorgeous xxx :hug:


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations, he´s a real cracker


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny he is beautiful


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats!! Such a cutie :) x


----------



## polo_princess

congrats!!


----------



## Becki77

Congratulations! hes lovely! Hope my labours that quick! xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw,congrats hun x


----------



## bambikate

awww congrats hun x x


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Belle

congrats, he's lovely. xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done hes a cutie xx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats :happydance: Hope my LO arrives as quickly!!

xx


----------



## Sparky0207

He is lovely! Congrats!


----------



## redberry3

congrats!! so happy for you!! he is so handsome!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, what a handsome little man. x


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif

He's gorgeous !! :D


----------

